# Post your SUMMER pictures here



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll start with a couple that I took last week.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm loving my summer pictures so far! Here are a couple from our vacation on Anna Maria Island:










And my very own little mermaid:


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, I love your 1st pic hsuthard!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

This is from our fireworks last night.

I hope this works.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's Noggin eating an ice cube to keep cool on a hot, hot day. (He sort of holds it against the floor while getting it positioned just right to bite it in half.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And one more of my favorite subject:

"Can we please go back indoors now? It's 102 F degrees out here, and the "F" doesn't stand for Farenheit! Oh, and stop pointing that [deleted] camera at me: you know how I hate that."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One of my nieces blowing bubbles the easy way while her mother enjoys some well-earned relaxation on a hot, sunny afternoon in Chicago.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If you cropped the photo to be just her mom's hand holding the wineglass it would be a good pic too.....  with the reflection, the glass looks like it has a flower floating in it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> If you cropped the photo to be just her mom's hand holding the wineglass it would be a good pic too..... with the reflection, the glass looks like it has a flower floating in it.


Eh...gave it a try, but between being a bit out of focus plus the fingerprints (and maybe some lipstick?) on the glass, it didn't look too hot.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, too bad.  I was visualizing it as an artsy sort of picture, soft focus (so you wouldn't see fingerprints), maybe with all the background trimmed away.  Oh well....  that's why I'm not a photographer, I guess!


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I'm loving my summer pictures so far! Here are a couple from our vacation on Anna Maria Island:


That is awesome!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This is one of my all-time favorite summer photos... I took this one 4 or 5 years ago. My daughter, Abbey, who was about 5 at the time, was trying to drink from the waterfall in our pool.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, too bad. I was visualizing it as an artsy sort of picture, soft focus (so you wouldn't see fingerprints), maybe with all the background trimmed away. Oh well.... that's why I'm not a photographer, I guess!


Well, if _I_ were a photographer, I might have recognized the potential and have taken a shot of the glass, with the appropriate focus and zoom.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ DD is going to_ love_ that one! 

On second thought, if I show it to her, she'll pester me to get a frog just like that.  

edit: How the heck did this post get to be placed BEFORE the picture it was referring to??


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow excellent pictures!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

The frog got hair!


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

We have had severe weather in Minnesota tonight. This is a wall cloud. Hubby took this


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I like weather pictures.

Hope all is well in your area.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Derek Jeter a couple weeks ago at the twins game


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Derek Jeter- YUMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone for a bunch of forum folks on a ride?


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

911jason said:


> This is one of my all-time favorite summer photos... I took this one 4 or 5 years ago. My daughter, Abbey, who was about 5 at the time, was trying to drink from the waterfall in our pool.


lolz...... Thats a good pic. She's cute.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Love the pics so far. I haven't taken very many unless you count the 500+ I took at church during the week of Vacation Bible School!! 

I did however get this one this morning... I noticed that there was a hummingbird just sitting on the feeder but now feeding. For a full 5 minutes he never budged. I then went to another window to get a better look and saw that he was watching his reflection in the feeder. I still had time to go get the camera and snap a couple of shots before he finally left. He was there for almost 10 minutes and so focused on himself that he never noticed me!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww!  I love hummingbirds.  Great pic.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Awww! I love hummingbirds. Great pic.


thanks


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a great pic Angela! So rare to see a hummingbird at rest! =)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

911jason said:


> That's a great pic Angela! So rare to see a hummingbird at rest! =)


Thanks Cobbie & Jason... I know what you mean. That is why I was so puzzled at how long he just sat there. I have 3 that feed from this feeder but they never feed at the same time. This one has always perched to feed but is never there long. The other 2 hover and rarely perch at all and I have never been able to get any really good pictures until today.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)




----------

